# Are you a hairdresser?



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm just wondering what sort of people we are and whether the old hairdresser stereotype is true. Well I suppose I'll get the ball rolling.

Sex: Bloke
Occupation: Chemist (don't even cut hair part time)
Age: 31
I live in: Dublin
Do you mod: O yea
Pets: Four cats two dogs
Car color: Black


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Sex: Bloke 
Occupation: Designer... â€"go figure!
Age: 29 
I live in: Stockholm, Sweden
Do you mod: Affirmative! 
Pets: A 14-year old German Shorthair
Car color: Black
TT Type: 225 TTC


----------



## santa_cruz (Sep 17, 2007)

sex: male
occupation: fashion retail merchandiser
pets: did have a goldfish but swam away in my garden during the floods
colour:black/silver
lives:london
age:24


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Sex: Bloke (or as often as I can get it)
Occupation: Environmental Health Officer
Age: 42
Live in: Dylan Thomas' Graveyard Of Ambition, so Swansea
Do you mod: Have started, unfortunately.
Pet: cat, that sleeps on my bonnet (grrr!)
Car colour: Black


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Sex: With women of course 
Occupation: "Biscuit Designer" (gets the girls all the time) :lol: 
Age: 32
Live in: A house 
Do you mod: O yeah defo - Even my van is modded :lol: 
Pet: 2 cats 
Car colour: Was silver but sold it in a moment of madness and want it back Grrr  :x


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Sex: MAN
Occupation: Sales Account manager 
Age: 19 years young
I live in: a bin
Do you mod: Yep
Pets: girlfriend
Car color: Red


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I worry when blokes have cats :lol: :-*

Sex: FEMALE  
Occupation: Therapist
Age: 34
I live in: A House
Do you mod: On my hubby
Pets: Rabbit called Muffin
Car color: Misano Red with red leather


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sex: Male
Occupation: Pharmaceutical Operations Manager 
Age: 34
Live in: West Lancashire. 
Do you mod: Knowing when to quit was always my problem 
Pet: None, but my 6yr old daughter has two fish I feed/clean out etc. 
Car colour: Silver, common and proud


----------



## packageman (Sep 4, 2007)

Sex: Male
Occupation: spanners 
Age: 26
I live in: Leeds 
Do you mod: now n then pends on what day of week it is... 
Pets: only pet i got is snake in me pants
Car color: merlin purple

You wanna know ought else? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: yacht broker 
Age: 26 
I live in: london 
Do you mod: well yeah?
Pets: tt
Car color: elderberry blue


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Sex: Male
Occupation: IT Manager
Age: 28
I live in: Kent
Do you mod: Obviously, it's mandatory, isn't it?
Pets: Two cats
Car colo*U*r: Silver


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Sex: A chap
Occupation: Senior Scientist for a Pharmaceutical Co 
Age: 38 
I live in: Canterbury area
Do you mod: Subtle stuff only
Pets: One moggy called molly 
Car color: Silver


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Sex: MALE 
Occupation: Undergoing therapy 
Age: *cough* 
I live in: a mess according to the missus
Do you mod: nope, i'm a rocker
Pets: hamster (and roll of sellotape)
Car color: well what do you think ?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Sex: male 
Occupation: Ops manager
Age: 34
I live in: Herts
Do you mod: hmmm just a little
Pets: erm no!
Car color: Raven Black


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Sex: Male
Occupation: Professional Golfer
Age: 34
I live in: London
Do you mod: Does a duck have a tight arsehole? 
Pets: My QS
Car color: Red & Black


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Dotti said:


> I worry when blokes have cats :lol: :-*


What you trying to say ?


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: Sales Manager 
Age: 27 
I live in: Sweden 
Do you mod: yes...
Pets: None 
Car color: Nimbus Grey Metallic


----------



## Outland Tim (Jul 4, 2007)

Sex: Male
Occupation: Patent Formalities Officer, but my girlfriend is a hairdresser does that count?
Age: 43


----------



## slinx (Jan 15, 2007)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: Paper shuffler
Age: 28 
I live in: Doncaster
Do you mod: Most already done for me! But have started on other bits...
Pets: Cat (Our lasses!) 
Car color: Black


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Sex: Male
Occupation: Digital video, creative director
Age: Too young to die, too old to care
I live in: East Sussex
Do you mod: Apparently. As far as my wife is concerned it's all 'servicing'!
Pets: Dog, cat
Car colour: Brilliant black


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

Sex: Male
Occupation: Research Scientist (I custom make monoclonal antibodies)
Age: 30
I live in: Rome, Italy and Halesowen, West Midlands
Do You Mod: Car in the garage round the corner as I write for new suspension, bushes, wheel re-paint, brakes and re-tinting of windows...
Pets: 3 cats, a Parrot, Fish and whatever is living in the walls and ceiling of the house that the cats brought home and lost - Mice, Lizards, Gecko's - I have no idea!
Car Colour: Brilliant Black


----------



## scigib (Feb 19, 2007)

Occupation Science Teacher



> Occupation: Research Scientist (I make antibodies)


Note to above So do everyone else

Live in Hampshire in a house with Hubby and two of my 4 kids hence no need of pets.

Do I mod . I modded my MX5 like crazy but the TT doesn't seem to need it like the 5


----------



## Markus WellBelly MD (Oct 8, 2006)

Sex: Bloke 
Occupation: Pharmacist 
Age: 34 but look 33 
I live in: Belfast 
Do you mod: Don't have to...bought a V6 
Pets: Can just about care for self 
Car color: Valhalla Silver


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sex: Bloke 
Occupation: Bodybuilder and..... wait for it Hairdresser!!! i prefer personal stylist 8) 
Age: 24
I live in: Plymouth 
Do you mod: Oh yes! watch this space...... 
Pets: German shepard 
Car color: Black

I know bodybuilder and hairdresser arn't the usuall combo but hay-ho nice to be original!! :wink:

So am i the only hairdresser with a TT on here???

And yes the TT is definatly a hairdresser's car,both sexy and stylish!!! hehehehhehe


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Interesting, seems that most people have something to do with pharmacy?

Sex: Male (shouldn't you use the word gender for these purposes?)
Occupation: Software engineer
Age: 25
I live in: Zagreb, Croatia
Do you mod: Used to. I dare not start modding the TT as I'm already paying more than I can afford just to keep the bloody unreliable thing on the road.
Pets: No 
Car color: Papaya


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

male
telecoms trainer
38
east herts
no mods, except to me (i.e. driver training, not bionic limbs etc.)
4 cats, 2 chickens


----------



## chibaby7 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sex: male
Occupation: student
Age: 21
I live in: Prescot, Merseyside
Do you mod: would like to.... 
Pets: none 
Car color: black


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

KentishTT said:


> Sex: A chap
> Occupation: Senior Scientist for a Pharmaceutical Co
> Age: 38
> I live in: Canterbury area
> ...


Producing little blue tablets perchance?

==========================

Sex: A chap
Occupation: Ops Manager for an African Toyota Distributor 
Age: 45
I live in: Solent Area
Do you mod: Slowly
Pets: One (RSPCA Reject) pesky puss, and tropical fish 
Car color: See sig pic


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

male
Plumber, carpenter, part time pimp
23
berkshire
no pets (anymore)
lots of mods
red and black all over


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tickles me when some of you put 'chap' makes some of you sooo old when your not  . 'Bloke' seems common  Who will be next to use the word gentleman :lol:  . I suppose I should have put 'old gawl' :lol:


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

Sex: Bloke
Occupation: Director - IT Recruitment
Age: 28
I live in: Manchester
Do you mod: Why.... yes guvnor
Pets: Don't have time
Car color: Silver with black roof


----------



## Martinf (Aug 21, 2007)

Sex: male 
Occupation: Publishing (aeronautical engineering, maintenance, airline operations, fleet planning, and aircraft finance & trading)
I live in: Central London
Car color: Moro Blue


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Male
Design Engineer (Mechanical)
53
Sheffield
Subtly
Cocker Spaniel
Silver


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Male.
Graphic Designer.
58. (Could I be the oldest on here?)
Hertfordshire.
Subtle Modder.
No Pets, No Wife, No Worries, No Hope. 
Moro Blue Pearl 3.2 V6 DSG.


----------



## s_jon (Sep 6, 2006)

Sex: Bloke 
Occupation: IT Geek 
Age: 36 
I live at: 127.0.0.1
Do you mod: maybe in mod-eration 
Car color: silver


----------



## leeq61 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Sex:* Male
*Occupation:* Merchant Banker also known as Merchant  anker
*Age:* 24
*I live in:* Liverpool
*Do you mod:* Yep.....    
*Pets:* a few
*Car Color:* Ravern Black at weekends  but mostly a muddy colour during the week :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sex: Mr 
Occupation: IT Marketing (Network Test & Security products) 
Age: 41
I live in: sin 
Do you mod: Just a tad  
Pets: Cat, 2 rabbits, 7 fish
Car Color: Brilliant Black


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Pets: Cat, 2 rabbits, 7 fish


presumably the latter are to feed the former?


----------



## boraTT (Aug 27, 2006)

Sex: Male
Occupation: IT Bof
Age: 36 
I live at: Wakefield
Pets: None
Do you mod: I'm at APS now.....
Car color: silver


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: Irrigation Systems IT 
Age: 38 (still youngish)
I live in: Stoke-on-Trent 
Do you mod: Started but still have a warranty 
Pets: One Black Cat (Supposed to be lucky)[Case of yes you can have a TT if SHMBO has cat!!] 
Car color: Goodwood Green.

Dont need to go hairdresser as nowt on Top


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: Property Auctioneer
Age: 21
I live in: Ipswich
Do you mod: Yer a Tad.....
Pets: Dog called Terry...
Car color: Black


----------



## Dumb_Tony (May 9, 2002)

Sex: Bloke
Age: 56 going on 25
Occupation: Primary Headteacher
Live in: West Sussex
Live on: The golf course!
Mods: Not many
Pets: Springer Spaniel called Drum
Car Colour: Raven Black - 6yrs old - 75,000 miles


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: Engineer
Age: 29
I live in: Manchester
Do you mod: :lol: 
Pets: Not allowed!!

Cant believe theres a student on here with a TT, i had a peugeot 309GL with no 3rd gear and a leaky boot!!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sex: GGM ( Gorgeous Greek Man) someone has to keep the stereotypes...
Occupation: University Admin and other...(youngg we need to talk)
Age:39 (dont look at my hairline)
I live in: North London (all Greeks do)
Mods: Its the Bucks TT meets to blame for that.
Pets: Just the girfriend
Car colour: Briliant need shades to be near it RED.

My respects to the Red Queen Dotti......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Sex: GGM ( Gorgeous Greek Man) someone has to keep the stereotypes...
> Occupation: University Admin and other...(youngg we need to talk)
> Age:39 (dont look at my hairline)
> I live in: North London (all Greeks do)
> ...


Lovely to see you Elias  :-* . I see you are your usual charming self :lol: :wink: .


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

As i said Dotti the stereotypes......


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

slineTT said:


> Sex: GGM ( Gorgeous Greek Man) someone has to keep the stereotypes...
> Occupation: University Admin and other...(*youngg we need to talk*)
> Age:39 (dont look at my hairline)
> I live in: North London (all Greeks do)
> ...


Afternoon slineTT, drop me a PM if ya wanna chat...


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Sex: Bloke/Metrosexual (Bollocks, Clarkson is right)
Occupation: Record Producer/Artist
Age: 22
I live in: Chester, Cheshire.
Do you mod: I do
Pets: 2 cats, a dog and a puppy
Car color: Avus Silver (Coupe, not Roadster...im not hairdresser :wink: :lol: )


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sex: Yes pease
Occupation: Training Consultant 
Age: A sprightly 40 
I live in: Germany and Fareham on the south coast
Do you mod: Apparenly
Pets: 2 mad springer spaniels and 5 old fish of assorted colours 
Car Color: Candy Red "The Only One"


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Sex: before during or after cleaning the TT

Occupation: Artifical limb fitter, Investment banker for Northern Rock,,,Warehouse Manager

Age: i was at the debut of the Ford model T

I live in : a world of my own

Do you mod: o yeah

Pets: dog, 1 eyed trouser trout

Car Color: Red baby yeah

[/img]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: drillpipe inspector 
Age: 27
I live in: aberdeen 
Do you mod: oooooooh yes
Pets: two kittens 
Car color: moro blue

:-*


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: Soft drinks company manager.
Age: 35 so the wife tells me but I am sure I'm still 27
I live in: Wales (because we have the best roads for a TT) 
Do you mod: Yes when I can hide some money
Pets: 3 cats, 1 chinchilla, some fish and mice in the loft 
Car colour: Black


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

youngg said:


> Sex: Male
> Occupation: Property Auctioneer
> Age: 21
> I live in: Ipswich
> ...


Nice sig. for a property auctioneer. Different and tasteful. Good use of available space. White space counts but most people don't understand that concept and you've made good use of it!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: Senior analyst/programmer (IT bod)
Age: 35 
I live in: West Midlands
Do you mod: No. 225 TT Coupe as is. 
Pets: No 
Car colour: Silver


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Sex: With ladies only thanks :wink: 
Occupation: Employment Advisor -I help long term unemployed people back into work and make sure they stay there!
Age: 35 (And still don't understand where my early 30's went)
I live in: The West Midlands - Tipton to be exact
Do I Mod: I tried not to and that didn't work...
Pets:2 cats - Glad to see there are so many other TT drivers that like pussies - (I believe i can actually get away with that one)
Car Colour:Silver..In fact brilliant silver! Every time I hear a derogatory comment about silver that isnâ€™t friendly banter, i just remind myself Iâ€™m lucky to have a TT and that no one can accuse me of colourism! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Do any of you IT bods ever have a need for an OS X expert on a freelance basis?

The extra dosh could go to my car... 

cheers

Rich


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Do any of you IT bods ever have a need for an OS X expert on a freelance basis?
> 
> The extra dosh could go to my car...
> 
> ...


Why dont you try selling exhaust tips, there may be a gap in the market :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

my-cats-a-quattro said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you IT bods ever have a need for an OS X expert on a freelance basis?
> ...


I believe someone else on here is making a living doing that :roll: I couldn't possibly encroach on that territory.

Mac is my game, Apple my preferred IT. There's no room for Windows or other detrius in my life...


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

playboy711 said:


> Sex: Bloke
> Occupation: Bodybuilder and..... wait for it Hairdresser!!! i prefer personal stylist 8)
> Age: 24
> I live in: Plymouth
> ...


Oooooooo Somone from Plymouth!! Hellooooo there! 

Sex: Sorry no I have a rash  
Occupation: Electrical Electronic Engineer 
I live in: Plymouth


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

my-cats-a-quattro said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you IT bods ever have a need for an OS X expert on a freelance basis?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

playboy711 said:


> Sex: Bloke
> Occupation: Bodybuilder and..... wait for it Hairdresser!!! i prefer personal stylist 8)
> Age: 24
> I live in: Plymouth
> ...


Oooooooo Somone from Plymouth!! Hellooooo there! 

Sex: Sorry no I have a rash  
Occupation: Electrical Electronic Engineer 
I live in: Plymouth

P.S The mrs is a hairdresser!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

7 pages and only 2 females so far on this thread   ......  beware boyz [smiley=whip.gif] :lol:


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Sex: Male
Occupation: Manager, familybusiness on fixing and painting crushed cars.
Age: 30
I live in: Finland
Do you mod: What do you reckon..? :roll:
Pets: 2 cars, 1 bike, a girlfriend
Car color: spiced up Nimbusgrau

Mici


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sex: If I can get it 
Occupation: Gynecologist ( not trained but bloody keen )  
Age: How dare you
I live in: A shoe box
Do you mod: Allegedly so 
Pets: A tuna fish


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sex: 3-4 times a week, sometimes the wife joins in
Occupation: Team Leader - Product Testing for Anne Summers
Age: Stone
I live in: Constant fear the dinosaurs will return, Ive seen the films
Do you mod: No, Paul Wella is an arse
Pets: Are good target practice for my air rifle
Car color: Its f*cking 'colour', I'm no yank


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Leg, you sound like a real bollocks. :wink:


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Sex: Suave and Sophisticated Gentleman
Occupation: ?????????
Age: Over 18
I live in: paradise
Do you mod: Now that`s a mystery !! 
Pets: That would be telling !!
Car color: Pearlescent Black


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

acmurray said:


> Leg, you sound like a real bollocks. :wink:


I have no idea what that means. The only advice I can give you is this..

1. Dont go for the Black Rough Ribbed 9 inch nobbler, it nearly failed testing and frankly I wouldnt have approved it for sale without the weekend freeby the manufacturers offered me to give it a stamp of approval

2. If a T Rex does appear dont believe Jurassic Park, it will still eat you even if you do stay absolutely still and quiet

3. Dont buy The Jam's Greatest Hits, only 4 tracks are worth listening to more than once.

4. When a piece of software asks you to choose 'American' or 'International English' refuse to install it until the [email protected] give you an option of 'Original Bl00dy English cos we invented it and changing a few Ss to Zs doesnt make it American'.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh, and when I say the wife joins in what I actually mean is she shouts 'turn the sound down when you are watching porn for f*cks sake'.


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

Well seems like one thing for sure we all like talking about ourselves....

Sex: Male 
Occupation: Aboriginal Youth & Family Worker 
Age: 40's 
I live in: The land down Under.........Australia 
Do you mod: Just about to.....not over the top though 
Pets: Kangaroo, Koala and deadly spiders and snakes...........................not
Car color: only the best.....silver


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Leg said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > Leg, you sound like a real bollocks. :wink:
> ...


Priceless.

Do you not get a sore arse testing all those products  :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

acmurray said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > acmurray said:
> ...


Im a Team Leader, I have a team of young ladies who do the actual testing, I just organise them and ensure they are testing them properly. Its a job.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Leg said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


 It's tough, but I suppose someone has to do it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Leg it must be tough looking at all those hippo's yawns day in day out :roll: :roll:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

playboy711 said:


> Occupation: Bodybuilder and..... wait for it Hairdresser!!!


Bodybulider and hairdresser.. don't believe you..

This is a bodybuilder









Don't think i could imagine someone like Big Ron doing hair :? :roll:


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

ohhhhh busted!!!!!!

i must have lied to impress u JAAYDE!!!!! did it work????

i think if i was going to make up a proffession i would choose something more appropiate like pimp or porn star!

WHATEVER!!!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Sex: Male
Occupation: Porn star 8) 
Age: 22 
I live in: Romford 
Do you mod: Mod everything including my lady 
Pets: my D*ck (it eats way to much though)
Car color: Black (Once you've had black you don't go back) :wink:


----------



## scotty2hottie (Jun 18, 2007)

Sex: yes please
Occupation: muff tickler
Age: is nothing but a number
I live in: a house
Do you mod: moderately
Pets: make your car smell - well wet dogs do !
Car color: why black of course


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

playboy711 said:


> ohhhhh busted!!!!!!
> 
> i must have lied to impress u JAAYDE!!!!! did it work????


Don't bother mate, i don't like liars :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Sex: Male
Occupation: Retired. (Not retard)
Age: Older than dirt. 41 on my birth cert.
I live in: Denial
Do you mod?: Nope, mods on this site are retireds.
Pets: Beagle called Elvis and a housefly called Martin.
Car colour: Silver, grey and grey.

And dont believe Leg about the Jam greatest hits, they were'nt Mods, they were punks and theres more than 4 good songs on there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

JAAYDE said:


> playboy711 said:
> 
> 
> > Occupation: Bodybuilder and..... wait for it Hairdresser!!!
> ...


Ronnie does his own hair actually, seen it on one of his videos, shaving his swede on a morning before going to the sweatshop.
The hummer in the background is for transporting his HGH and Sandows to the local all you can eat btw.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Ronnie does his own hair actually, seen it on one of his videos, shaving his swede on a morning before going to the sweatshop.
> The hummer in the background is for transporting his HGH and Sandows to the local all you can eat btw.


 :lol: I'm aware of this :wink:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

I just thought that I would piss everyone off and bring this post back from the dead. :lol: :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not read this thread before.... nice to see a few more forum members who are local

Sex: Male
Occupation: Data Analyst
Age: 37
I live in: Plymouth
Do you mod: Of course
Pets: None
Car colour: Don't know yet

PS Was married to a hairdresser, lol


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: property business manager
Age: 22 
I live in: manchester 
Do you mod: well yeah? who doesn't
Pets: sexy gf
Car colour: black


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

Sex: lady 
Occupation: I run my own sports coaching business and part time youth worker  
Age: 25
I live in: newcastle
Do you mod: sure do
Pets: two wee doggys
Car - silver 225 8)


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: Weapons Designer 
Age: 43 
I live in: USA 
Do you mod?: Unfortunately 
Pets: None 
Car colour: Black


----------



## dawsonic (Mar 11, 2008)

Sex: Male
Occupation: Mechanical Design Engineer
Age: 31
I live in: Aberdeen
Do you mod: I think so 
Pets: none
Car color: Silver


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

edit


----------



## Ben_Allen76 (May 19, 2008)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: Electrician
Age: 21
I live in: Maidenhead, Near Windosr
Do you mod: Oh Yes!!
Pets: Nope thank god
Car color: Silver 225


----------



## ELLIOTT1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Sex: Male 
Occupation: Hairdresser
Age: 27 
I live in: East London
Do you mod: Oh Yes!! 
Pets: My Hot Bird....
Car color: Silver 225


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Sex: yes please    
Occupatiopn: amateur brain surgeon
Age;211
I live in: Limbo
Do you mod: nop, defnatly a Rocker
Pets: married twice, must be an animal lover
Car colour: the best...nimbus grey


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

ELLIOTT1 said:


> Sex: Male
> Occupation: Hairdresser
> Age: 27
> I live in: East London
> ...


Another hairdresser, thats two out about 100 now, but still nowhere near popular belief. 
A surprising amount of scientists though and only two or three girls, so I guess the TT isn't a chickmobile either. :roll:


----------



## davidmhol (May 7, 2008)

Sex: Male.
Occupation: Health Professional/researcher.
Age: 58.
I live in: The Midlands.
Do you mod?: No.
Pets: Two dogs (one Visla/Red Setter cross and a lurcher) and several grandkids.
Car colour: Black metallic.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

Sex: Male. 
Occupation: TA/ fitness instructor. (i do dress my hair in the mornings with a bit of wax!
Age: 23 
I live in: wales. 
Do you mod?: YEP!!! try not to but this forum is a bitch for ideas!!!!!! :lol: 
Pets: Two Guineas pigs
Car colour: Black and shiny


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

No
cheers
jon


----------



## DeanoBaj (Oct 8, 2006)

Sex: Bloke 
Occupation: work for BMW plant oxford - where they build the MINI
Age: 25 
I live in: Oxford 
Do you mod: A little 
Pets: NO 
Car color: Raven black


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

sex: male
occupation: estate agent
age: 21
live in: Ilkeston, Derbyshire
mod: yes
pets: no - i'm always at my gf's house with her 3 border terriers.
colour: silver


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

sex: male 
occupation: psv driver (profesional driver)
age: 23 
live in: London 
mod: I try to
pets: Nope
colour: black


----------



## Cazcat (Jul 7, 2007)

sex: female (not many of us on here)
occupation: PA
age: 41. Don't know how that happened to me...
live in: Southport
mod: Er, does a tax disc holder count?
pets: 3 cats
colour: black (the TT, not the cats)


----------



## Gnudds (Oct 12, 2007)

sex: Male 
occupation: Quality/Process Technician 
age: 29
live in: Cork, Rep of Ireland
mod: Yes, n it's killing my Bank Manager 
pets: 2 Goldfish
colour: Silver TTR


----------



## PL.maTT (Apr 23, 2008)

sex: Male 
occupation: BBA Student 
age: 19 
live in: Helsinki, Finland (Yeah I know, of all places) 
mod: Tryyyying not to, spent enought money on the Altezza  
pets: An 8 year old Silver TT, she's getting expensive to feed though!  
colour: Silver TTC


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Am I a hairdresser?...err No, not in any context.

Joe


----------



## T-T (Oct 19, 2007)

Sex: Male
Occupation: Student (Physics)
Age: 24
Live in: London
Mods: Loads
Pets: None
Colour: Silver


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

acmurray said:


> ELLIOTT1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sex: Male
> ...


tt is defo a chick car at least 3/4 i see are driven by the fairer sex....its computers and tinternet thay dont get .... theres no licence or test for it!!!!

Sorry ladies!


----------

